# Computrainer vs. Tacx Fortius



## mahootay11 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looking to get a little more out of my indoor training. I think an interactive trainer will help me log more miles and provide the valuable data I need to get the most out of the winter months. Does anyone knoww what the major differences (advantages or disadvantages) of between these two trainers.


----------



## JD73 (Oct 13, 2008)

I did all the research and ended up with the Tacx Fortius and couldn't be happier with it. The Real Life Videos are amazing and I can easily spend 2- 3 hours a time on the trainer.


----------



## brentley (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are willing to spend computrainer dollars, you might want to also look at the Cyclops stuff, the powerbeam pro and the indoor cycle. I would want an indoor cycle so I could stand and sprint for a good bit (which i would be afraid to do on a trainer).

I am trying to decide a similar thing myself; between the cycleops stuff and the computrainer. Also note that Computrainer still has a great sale going on right now.

All of the other data I could find on the Tacx said that it had some upper limits with speed and that it was challenging to setup. 

The computrainer on the other had came across as not as elegant graphics wise but much better in actual usage.


----------



## JD73 (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't see where the problem with sprinting on a Fortius is. I do it all the time.

Tacx has had some speed limit issues but that is currently being resolved with the new hardware that just came out. For me it has only ever been an issue when racing the European's who don't have the speed limit issue. Any other time you can use a scale factor so you don't max out the speed. It's really hasn't been much of a concern to me cause there are so many ways to use the Fortius software.

The Fortius also uses a motor brake that can similate downhills (it actually assists you going downhill). I believe the Fortius can also similate steeper grades then the Computrainer.

As for pricing I picked up a Fortius multiplayer for less money then the Computrainer sale.

As for setup, I had no problems at all. Most problems are cause by people trying to use an outdated computer with a slow graphics card.


----------



## mahootay11 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback and keep it coming. I have used an indoor trainer for a few years now so sprinting is not an issue. I am more concerned with ease of use and functionality which I hope will lead to more time in the saddle and provide the data I need to evaluate my training more accurately than with HR. I have thought about using CycleOPs with a PowerTap but while that provides power data, I do not think there is the graphics package that you get with wither the Computrainer or the Tacx Fortius.

Other feedback that would be helpful: 
-I have heard that the Computrainer requires that you wipe down the tire before each use? Is this true?
-I did not know about the speed issue on the Tacx but it sounds like this is only an issue when racing others virtually?
-Computrainer has a limit of 15% on inclines it can simulate? Not that I need more than this but this is what I have heard.


----------



## JD73 (Oct 13, 2008)

Tacx also has the I-magic, which doesn't have any speed limit issue, although it doesn't have the downhill assist either. I must say though I do enjoy the feeling of the downhill assist. I also believe it doesn't similate as hard of grades as the Fortius. It's still a great trainer though cause it uses the Fortius software.
For me, the idea of a trainer is to get through the winter boredom and the Fortius does that very well.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

If it were my money, I'd buy the computrainer. The tacx system looks really cool, but is plagued by crummy customer support and buggy hardware and software (just take a look at the tacx support forums if you don't believe me). 

The computrainer is time tested and has local (north american) support. 

In my experience the computrainer is far more accurate than the tacx offerings (though in truth I used the imagic, not the fortius). I owned an imagic and got rid of it because it was so inaccurate that it was almost useless. I also figured out that watching a video game cyclist was pretty boring.


----------



## JD73 (Oct 13, 2008)

Interesting responses here. I read all that Tacx forum stuff before I bought my Fortius and I've experienced no problems at all.
I know of one guy who has owned both and ended up selling his Computrainer.
If accuracy is your main concern then you might as well just get a Powertap. Once you take some time to calibrate the Fortius, it's pretty close to actual perfromance.

I guess the best thing to do is to go test each unit out if you can.


----------



## mahootay11 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks again for all the feedback. I like the fact that the Computrainer has been around for quite some time, made in the USA and a time tested product but the Tacx motorbake that can simulate downhills sounds pretty neat. I am pretty sure I can find someplace to try the Computrainer but not sure about the Tacx. At the price of these products I hope I can find a way to demo both.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

I thought it sounded neat too. Then I thought, "why do I want to pretend to ride my bike downhill in front of a computer?"


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

+1 Computrainer..

Here is another recent thread on this subject:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=157637


----------



## Triker (Sep 27, 2004)

I've had a Computrainer for four years and could not be happier.

You do have to calibrate every time you ride, but that is done through the control head and is easy to do. 10 minute warm up on you and the machine and you are all set.

You "should" pump up your rear tire just like a real ride every time but I end up doing it about once a week. I use trainer tires or old road tires and wipe em down the first time i use em and pretty much forget about it. If they start to slip on steep grades wiping down does help, but most of the time it doesn't matter much—just keep tires inflated like on the road.

I've got mine bolted to a 4x8 sheet of plywood and can sprint out of the saddle without any issues at all. It comes set up so it is easy to bolt to a platform—keeps the sweat off the floor as well.

Yeah, the web site graphics are pretty lame but the machine works just as advertised without any hick ups. I have not tried the interactive videos, pretty much happy racing against the chrome man.

In any case a trainer of this sort is much more motivating than spinning in front of the TV. Being able to ride at specific wattage levels per a training program makes a real difference when spring rolls around.

Good luck.


----------



## JD73 (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a look at a Tacx RLV. These are amazing to ride and the hills provide a good workout.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaskOFDexSw&fmt=22


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

I love my Fortius. Nothing beats climbing the Poggio at sun set while listening to Keith Jarrett. Downside: The _*real*_ world looks pretty bleak when you hit the road in March.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Computrainer + Erg Videos.....it will kick your ass


----------



## JD73 (Oct 13, 2008)

try training with Cadel Evans 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgHZL_Zzslg&fmt=22

or riding with Rabobank
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UgcaeuAZgs&fmt=22


----------



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

I've had a Tacx fortius for over a year, and I really like it. I recommend you try to stick with an XP based machine with the Tacx software, as Vista compatability is a little shaky (but I got mine working on a Vista machine, and it is fine). Their tech support people are quite responsive and helpful. 

I have mine permanently set up with an old Trek aluminum frame, it would be time consuming to try to hook it up to a bike that you ride outside. 

The real life videos are the highlight for me, But, you can also set up very specific workouts using other modes (e.g. specific power intervals, specific heart rate intervals, or simulate specific grades).

Overall, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## JD73 (Oct 13, 2008)

Why would it be time consuming to hook it up to a bike you ride outside? It's no different then any other trainer, except you have to put the sensor on...which takes about 10 seconds.

I run mine with XP and have had no computer problems at all. I could see Vista being shakey....like it is with everything else.


----------



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

JD73 said:


> Why would it be time consuming to hook it up to a bike you ride outside? It's no different then any other trainer, except you have to put the sensor on...which takes about 10 seconds.
> 
> I run mine with XP and have had no computer problems at all. I could see Vista being shakey....like it is with everything else.


You have to put the control module on, cadence sensor on, and snake the wires so that they don't get sucked up into the drive train etc. I have the steering frame as well, so that would mean popping off the front tire too. Certainly you could do it with your main ride, but it is more invovled than, say, just connecting to a fluid or mag trainer. I think it would take more than 10 seconds to set it up. 

I should have also added that the Tacx trainer tire does make a difference in noise level. I'd say it drops the noise level by about 50%. Other trainer specific tires probably work just as well. As you can't ride these tires outside, this is another reason why a dedicated bike makes sense. 

I figure by the time someone is looking to drop this kind of money on a trainer/computer to ride inside chances are they have more than one bike anyway, and would probably dedicate one to riding inside. YMMV.


----------



## JD73 (Oct 13, 2008)

I actually just leave the control module on a table beside the trainer, so I never put it on. I have a trainer specific back wheel I use, so I just pop my wheels off, put the trainer wheel on and put the bike on the trainer. Then I connect the sensor. I switch my wife's bike and mine just about every day and going from one bike to another seriously takes less then a minute.


----------



## lemmy999 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have had the Fortius since 12/2005 and I have complained to them about the 26mph speed limit on it since 1/2006. For a year they denied it was an issue at all. Then they admitted it but always said they were just working on it. Now they finally have admitted it and have a fix and making it available to all of us that have the faulty Fortius. So their customer service wasn't that great, but they are making it right now by updating the hardware at their cost and giving the equivalent cost in software to try to make it less painful. Comparing an updated/fixed Fortius to a Computrainer is a no brainer to me. Fortius wins hands down.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

sabre104 said:


> Computrainer + Erg Videos.....it will kick your ass


Erg videos Rock!! 

I was given one for Christmas and just ordered 3 more for my CT...


.


----------

